# Kind of worried about this..



## honeydripper (Jul 29, 2021)

So, we live a new build home and my grass in the front has been doing pretty well! But today, Standard Utility came next door to work on new construction and had an excavator on some of my side lawn and embedded a lot of dirt and rock into the grass to where you can't see the grass that was there. You can also see the indentions from the excavator. My Bermuda sod is a little over a month old. It's pretty discourage as this is the second time somebody has done something to this part of the lawn. What are your thoughts? My wife is telling not to make a big deal, but I really want to have a good quality lawn.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Forget about it till that lot is squares away then work on getting it back into shape.

If you are getting worked up about that you might consider astroturf


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would get worked up about that, especially if I was reel mowing. I would just fix it myself though - they won't fix it to your liking.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

It sucks but I'm not sure if you could do anything about it if it's a utility company.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

When they are done doing the dirty, you knock the rocks out of it, level it off with a little sand, and let your Bermuda do it's thing. No permanent damage was done and you'll just upset yourself more if you escalate it.


----------



## honeydripper (Jul 29, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> When they are done doing the dirty, you knock the rocks out of it, level it off with a little sand, and let your Bermuda do it's thing. No permanent damage was done and you'll just upset yourself more if you escalate it.


Sounds good. Keep the dirt that's there too?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

honeydripper said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > When they are done doing the dirty, you knock the rocks out of it, level it off with a little sand, and let your Bermuda do it's thing. No permanent damage was done and you'll just upset yourself more if you escalate it.
> ...


I might take a flexible steel rake out and try to aggressively rake the grass up through the dirt but other than that, it should be fine.


----------

